# phpmytourney turnier script



## AggroBerlin (30. Januar 2004)

Hi Leute!
Ich habe mir von der Seite so einen Script für einen Grid runtergeladen.
Ich will eigentlich nur für meinen Clan so kleinere Turniere veranstalten und tue das deshalb auf meine HP.
Selbst kann ich  nicht viel was programmieren anbelangt, darum war so ein "fertiger" Script auch die einzige Alternative für mich.
Wie gesagt  habe ich das also entzippt und halt geupped und einfach dann die paar Zeilen mit mysql Daten und PW eingegeben ganz nach Anleitung.
Und dann bei Schritt 2 soll man "install.php" ausführen was ich machte, um die "Tables zu createn" nur leider gibt mein IE ( neueste version etc daran kannst net liegen, habs auch mit netscape versucht..) einfach nur eine weiße Seite aus....
das Problem liegt also darin, dass er mir nicht einmal irgend ein Fehler oder so ausspuckt, sondern irgendwie nix macht..

Kann sein, dass ihr noch net genau wisst was ich will, also falls noch was unklar ist bitte fragen.. habs jetzt mal fürs erste so gut als möglich geschildert

Danke im voraus!


----------



## split (30. Januar 2004)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, dient die install.php nur zum Erstellen der Tabellen, d.h. es muss nicht unbedingt ein Inhalt angezeigt werden. Dieses Script musst du nur ein einziges Mal ausführen, damit deine Datenbank darauf vorbereitet wird, zukünftig arbeiten zu können...

PS: Der Quelltext der install.php wäre nützlich!


----------



## AggroBerlin (30. Januar 2004)

Ja, nur steht als nächste Anweisung dann ich soll per index.php Aufruf das Zeug rennen lassen und ich würde dann eine "ugly site" sprich eine sehr einfach gestalltete Startseite mit den Optionen sehen... nur kommt da nix.. 

quellcode:
//***************************************************************************
include('config.php');

myInclude('queries_install.php');

global   $SQLOBJ;

$installOk  = true;

$nbQuery = $SQLOBJ->getNbQuery();

myEchoLine("There is $nbQuery tables to create");
for($i = 0; $i < $nbQuery; $i++)
{
   $SQLOBJ->setQueryID($i);
   if($SQLOBJ->execute())
   {
      myEchoLine("Table #$i created ...");
   }
   else
   {
      $installOk = false;
      myError("Could not table #$i");   
   }       
}   
if($installOk)
   myEchoLine("Table creation completed with no error, nice !");
/****************************************************************************
   This part shows the CVS log information (do not edit !)

   $Log: install.php,v $
   Revision 1.1  2003/06/07 18:03:25  ganondorf
   initial commit


****************************************************************************/
?>

passt das so?


----------



## split (30. Januar 2004)

Also der Quellcode hat mir wenig weitergeholfen, weil fast nur selbstgemachte Funktionen benutzt wurden... Deshalb habe ich mir mal kurz das Script gesaugt und einen kurzen Blick draufgeworfen. Da ich keine Lust hatte, alle includeten Dateien immer wieder zu prüfen, habe ich kurz ein Ersatzscript geschrieben. Es sollte den selben Zweck erfüllen:
	
	
	



```
<?php
	$host = ""; //Hostname
	$user = ""; //Username
	$pass = ""; //Passwort
	$db = "";   //Datenbank
	mysql_connect($host, $user, $pass) OR die(mysql_error());
	mysql_select_db($db) OR die(mysql_error());
	$sql_1 = "CREATE TABLE `tourney_admin` (
   				`uid` int(9) NOT NULL default '0',
   				PRIMARY KEY  (`uid`)
   				) TYPE=MyISAM";
   $sql_2 = "CREATE TABLE `tourney_info` (
  				`tid` int(9) NOT NULL auto_increment,
  				`name` varchar(50) NOT NULL default '',
  				`display` int(1) NOT NULL default '0',
  				`nbperteam` smallint(3) NOT NULL default '0',
  				`checkindate` datetime NOT NULL default '0000-00-00 00:00:00',
  				`moreinfo` text NOT NULL,
  				PRIMARY KEY  (`tid`),
  				UNIQUE KEY `name` (`name`)
  				) TYPE=MyISAM";
	$sql_3 = "CREATE TABLE `tourney_playing` (
  				`tid` int(9) NOT NULL default '0',
  				`teid` int(9) NOT NULL default '0',
  				`gridpos` int(9) NOT NULL default '0',
  				`round` smallint(2) NOT NULL default '0',
  				`isdead` tinyint(1) NOT NULL default '0',
  				PRIMARY KEY  (`tid`,`teid`)
				) TYPE=MyISAM";
	$sql_4 = "CREATE TABLE `tourney_signup` (
  				`tid` int(9) NOT NULL default '0',
  				`teid` int(9) NOT NULL default '0',
  				`priority` int(9) NOT NULL default '0',
  				`checkin` tinyint(1) NOT NULL default '0',
  				UNIQUE KEY `tid` (`tid`,`teid`)
				) TYPE=MyISAM";
	$sql_5 = "CREATE TABLE `tourney_team_members` (
  				`teamid` int(9) NOT NULL default '0',
  				`uid` int(9) NOT NULL default '0',
  				PRIMARY KEY  (`teamid`,`uid`),
  				UNIQUE KEY `uid` (`uid`)
				) TYPE=MyISAM";
	$sql_6 = "CREATE TABLE `tourney_teams` (
  				`id` int(9) NOT NULL auto_increment,
  				`name` varchar(50) NOT NULL default '',
  				`captainid` int(9) NOT NULL default '0',
  				PRIMARY KEY  (`id`),
  				UNIQUE KEY `name` (`name`)
				) TYPE=MyISAM";
	$sql_7 = "CREATE TABLE `tourney_users` (
  				`uid` int(9) NOT NULL auto_increment,
  				`name` varchar(35) NOT NULL default '',
  				`password` mediumtext NOT NULL,
  				PRIMARY KEY  (`uid`),
  				UNIQUE KEY `name` (`name`)
				) TYPE=MyISAM";
	mysql_query($sql_1) OR die(mysql_error());
	mysql_query($sql_2) OR die(mysql_error());
	mysql_query($sql_3) OR die(mysql_error());
	mysql_query($sql_4) OR die(mysql_error());
	mysql_query($sql_5) OR die(mysql_error());
	mysql_query($sql_6) OR die(mysql_error());
	mysql_query($sql_7) OR die(mysql_error());
	echo "Die Tabellen wurden angelegt";
?>
```
 Wenn der Text "Die Tabellen wurden angelegt" erscheint, war das Script erfolgreich, ansonsten erhältst du eine Fehlermeldung. Nach hoffentlich erfolgreicher Anlegung der Tabellen kannst du wie in der Anleitung beschrieben weitermachen (Das Script ist nicht getestet!)

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.

mfg
split


----------



## AggroBerlin (31. Januar 2004)

Super Danke, ich werde es gleich versuchen..habe ich das richtig verstanden? ich kopiere das einfach anstatt dem andern in die install.php oder?

Du  kennst dich ja wirklich gut mit programmieren aus, ich möchte gerne eine eigene Website machen, wenn du Zeit/Lust mich im ICQ/MSN zu adden, dann könntest du mir vielleicht manchmal weiterhelfen...
Ich kenne nämlich noch niemand der sowas checkt..

Bis bald


----------



## AggroBerlin (31. Januar 2004)

Mensch so ein Müll, der gibt einfach nix aus... netmal jetzt.. einfach nur Weiß ka? 
Sollen wir mal MSN oder so?


----------



## Caruso (6. Januar 2005)

hiho!

würde das script gerne nutzen. finde aber bei google nur noch tote links. kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen - thx!


----------



## tirador (20. Februar 2005)

Hi habe das Problem das ich die install.php beim ausführen eine Fehlermeldung kommt

```
Warning:  main(D:\Dev\WWW\phpmytourney_v2.0\sources\lib/myFuncs.php): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /home/webpages/lima-city/tirador/html/content/tunier/sources/tourney/config.php on line 65
  
  Warning: main(): Failed opening 'D:\Dev\WWW\phpmytourney_v2.0\sources\lib/myFuncs.php' for inclusion (include_path='.:/home/webpages/include') in /home/webpages/lima-city/tirador/html/content/tunier/sources/tourney/config.php on line 65
  
  Fatal error:  Call to undefined function:  myinclude() in /home/webpages/lima-city/tirador/html/content/tunier/sources/tourney/config.php on line 69
```
  Ich habe dann deine install.php ausgeführt die auch ging nur beim ausfüren der index.php kam wieder das gleich.
 Ich danke schon im Voraus


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (20. Februar 2005)

phpmytourney ist veraltet, schlecht programmiert und funktioniert meistens nicht. Das musste ich jedenfalls feststellen, als ich einem Bekannten mal ein solches Script einrichten sollte.

Dabei bin ich dann auf Autonomous Lan Party gestoßen, einer Software, die eigentlich zur Verwaltung von LAN-Partys dient. Es ist allerdings auch online zur Verwaltung irgendwelcher Turniere recht gut einsetzbar.


----------

